# Building a 2007 Lemond Buenos Aires where can I find specs?



## Grivooga (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm going to be building a 2007 Lemond Buenos Aires from the frame. Where can I find specs?

I have a frame coming next week that I picked up at a pretty good price. Looks like it should fit me pretty well on paper. Will be mostly built up by pulling parts off my girlfriend's bike that she never rides (if she rides it's always on the back of the tandem. I can count on one hand the times she's used the bike I bought for her) and then moving parts from my cyclocross bike back to hers (gives me an excuse to make upgrades to my cross bike for next season).

I found a copy of the 2007 Lemond catalog but it doesn't list sizes of any of the parts. I need clamp and seatpost sizes so I can know if I need to order any thing. I know I'll have to get a crankset since the arms on hers are too short. Looks like a standard 68mm BSA bottom bracket but it would be nice to know for sure.

I'd like to build this up pretty quickly so I appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The seat post bore is 27.2mm, I think the seat collar is 31.8. It's a 68mm BSA threaded BB shell. 

They're really sweet riding frames, great for long rides.


----------

